# Smelly Stool



## kat399 (Oct 1, 2007)

I rescued a cat from the shelter a month or so ago and he was infested with round and tape worms. The shelter kept him for me while the vet treated him and he's all cleared up now. But, he has soft stool that is orange looking and it smells REALLY bad! I've had cats all my life and I've never seen that. I also have another cat and she doesn't have this problem. All they eat is dry cat food.

Any idea what this could be? He's had it for about 2 months, since I got him. I'm not sure if he had it before that....


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Was your cat ever tested at the vet's for coccidia and giardia? Those are protozoan parasites that don't get killed by deworming meds, and need a special treatment. They cause loose, very smelly stools. Your vet can detect them in a stool sample.


----------



## kat399 (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't think so... I heard something about that and it sounds like what he might have. Sounds like a visit to the vet may be in order. Is this completely curable? Can this spread to my female?

Does anyone have any other ideas what it might be?


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

kat399 said:


> I don't think so... I heard something about that and it sounds like what he might have. Sounds like a visit to the vet may be in order. Is this completely curable? Can this spread to my female?


Yes it is curable, usually with a two-week course of special meds (typically Albon for coccidia and Flagyl for giardia). However, it is not easy to detect in the feces, and sometimes your cat can be infected even with fecal exams coming back negative - if you describe the symptoms accurately to your vet, and bring the freshest stool sample possible (I knwo, ewww), it should help tremendously.

Technically it can spread to other cats in the household, through the litterboxes, but if your female is a healthy adult her immune system should be able to kick it before she even gets symptoms.

In any case, I think visiting your vet would solve the problem fast - four kittens I had rescued had this at the same time... I can relate to the foul-odor pain! :wink:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

If that doesn't clear it up, then it might be a sensitivity to something in the food. Upgrading to a higher-quality food often clears up stool problems when there's no parasite issue.


----------



## minnietravelstheus (Aug 12, 2007)

I just posted a new topic...sounds like we have the same problem. Maybe I will get some replys on mine.


----------

